# Still looking



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mmagis is still on a streak.










I got our first double last week










I threw this one back and told him to send his Daddy 

And he did! 










I think someone who has boats dry rotting should donate
his catfish equipment to Mike and I so it will be put to 
good use. Might as well send Woody also so he can get
some fresh air.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice fish guys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going guys!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish guys! Maybe they will start biting for all of us!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like that one in the middle pic is so hungry its eatin its own whiskers 
Nice fish guys!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you guys catch those during the day or tie them up till morning to get those pictures? Sort of catch, hold for a while then release? Just curious.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish. Glad to see you are having a good year. Still have limited use of my legs and balance but hope to be steady enough to get down in September.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Do you guys catch those during the day or tie them up till morning to get those pictures?


Just like successful tournament anglers, we hold the flathead 
till daytime for weights and photos and release them alive.


Anyone who doubts that they are released healthy and active
are free to view the videos of the release. Any big cats 
showing signs of distress or extreme fatigue are released 
immediately. One recent cat was released moments before 
the video camera started


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am hoping the hurricane rains will soon cool and refill the lakes and get the larger flathead biting.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

great going guys..send some my way lol


----------

